# 4' Turtle back



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all

Just bought some 4' Turtle back worms in Pumpkinseed.

Has anyone had any experience with them. Geez they look good enough to eat.

Cant wait to have a throw with em next week.

 fishing Russ


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Russ, 
have used the turtle backs heaps in the watermelon colour and caught heaps of flatties on them in dirty water, very good rubber.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Likewise, had great success with the turtlebacks for flathead, and some small success with bream, normally rigged on 1/16th to 1/8th oz jigheads.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

turtlebacks in pumpkinseed have worked on flatty trevally and salmon and wrasse down here. I use 1/8th oz jighead and they cast well and have a good sink rate.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Russ,

never tried the turtle backs but have had good success with flatties using pumpkin seed as a colour. let us know how you go


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

kraley said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


 :lol: :lol:  Ya got me Ken :lol: :lol: ya got me

 fishing Russ


----------



## aaron8 (Dec 13, 2006)

Have fished the turtle backs for Bream on heaps of occassions. They are one of my favourite plastics to use in deep flowing water. Use a big enough head to get them down and just hop them along the bottom "unbeatable"


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyhow, I'm too young to remember all that feet and bushels and stuff.... or is that too... I mean I never learnt that stuff. Must be someones too old or confused... I didnt notice the tismake. Yes big worm allright.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------

